# big c road to nabba wales 2012



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

my names chris im 27 from south wales

back to the site after about a year out

still suffering with my stomach from those that may remb

certains fats i have found really upset it such as peanut butter and mct and also stress

found that plenty of water and cider apple vinegar really helps but ill be running a prep with no tablets i find even multivitamins and that can upset me

not gonna lie legs are a weaker point you will get to see them a few months down the line but not a sec i have 3 plates and 40 odd screws in my ankle and it has been causing me all sorts of problems from basic walking but seem to be getting there now along with crunching my abdominal section really makes me eck and feel sick

training i train one body part once a week reps and excerices i mix up, aslong as i enter the gym with the right mental focus and get blood into that muscle so its pumping sore and aching im happy, even been doing a lil strongman as of late as my mates hoping to do his 1st show next year so been helping him on as it isnt nice training alone as you no, specially with strongman

diet i will be more specific as we get into things just keeping it clean with a cheat meal and a dessert on a sunday

foods inculde oats,potatos,rice,meats,fish,eggs,bananas,veg

supps i use pure isolate, carb powder for after trainings, jbc nutrition pre workout nitrix oxide tabs, then multi vits, b complex, flaxseed, vit c

will be looking at supps with my prep guy more serious at the end of the month

gear wise currently running 2ml sust, 2ml test hyp, 3ml equipose, provirion and arimedex keep the water off

gonna add a lil slin in morning and post work out starting tomoz

maybe some ddol post workout see how my stomach is nothing silly 10mg maybe

if some1 can help me add pics ill put some on clicking on add attatchments then simple uploader but as i click it nothings happening


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff mate, i'm doing the Wales myself! Best of luck with your prep give me a shout if you need any help :thumb:


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks mate its gonna be a good show all the super heavies coming in to try and out win each other once again

good knows how many will be in the 1st timers was a massive class last year

biggest worry coming in stringy im 6foot 2 around 18.4 stone atm just dont want that look

what class you doing mate

i see your from aberdare my dad has a diy business over there


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure what class im doing yet to be honest, either class 3 or the masters. What do you hope to compete at mate?


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

never dieted right down mate so cant really say been down to about 17 stone for hols

but i wont be using the scales just wanna nail my condition and enjoy the rebound

iv built stuborn fat around my abs and lower backs from years of eating crap as a teen etc so wanna get that all off

my mate dean jones just pulled out do you no him he goes over to powerhouse now and then


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Did he win his class last year? I dont train at the powerhouse mate. Yeah thats the right method just keep going till your skinless! Scales will hold you back the mirror wont lie to you.


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

yea big guy lots of tattos from up porth way works on the railways

can anyone help with pics read the faq and its driving me mad


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Upload the pics to your computer then above the reply to thread there's a image icon click on that and upload


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

some pics finally


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Some good size you have mate, have you entered any shows before?

Big Silver will be good to see you back on the NABBA stage mate, long time no see


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

start back in the gym tomoz will be a 4 day split though

tbh not looking forward to it been feeling drained since boxing day,flu like symptoms but they seem to be holding off just enough to make me groggy

ill let u no how it goes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate.

On a slight tangent can l ask the relevance of the cider vinegar ? had massive stomach issues myself for years..


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

no not entered any shows b4 xl bodies so its all new to me

and a side to bodybuilding im totally unsure about so ill be putting full faith in my prep guy

lil worried with food side of things as usually on a sat i work 15 hours with a break in 2 jobs trying to think of ways around it think tins of tuna and egg white shakes with evoo and a lil oats will be on the cards


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

milky apple cider vingear just seems to settle things for me

if you read up on it it says its good for allergies, acid reflex, balances the bodies ph

did your stomach issues settle there self or did you find a cure to your problem


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

glanzav1 said:


> milky apple cider vingear just seems to settle things for me
> 
> if you read up on it it says its good for allergies, acid reflex, balances the bodies ph
> 
> did your stomach issues settle there self or did you find a cure to your problem


No mate still have them, done all sorts of pills, tried to cut stuff out of diet etc but to no avail hence why l jumped on that post...will try anything.


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

i really dont think oral steroids helped me in any way shape or form

then back about 2 years ago went to the doctors with illness and ended up going through 6 sets of antibiotics

id never take antibiotics again unless it was a must as they kill the good bacteria in the body

this left me with thrush down below and in my mouth i even believe it was in my stomach

i was being sick in the morning id be ok all day then eat all my meals then sick after my tea around 8

i would also cough and eck alot in the gym which i still do up and down on the benches crunching my stomach so on

i def think certain foods set it off though as i stated in earlier posts

i think stress and anxiety plays a big part

now i just take Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium, apple cider vinegar and plenty of water

like u iv tried everything still not perfect but alot better and my only get sick once in a blue moon but i do suffer from coughing and ecking quiet abit


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

glanzav1 said:


> no not entered any shows b4 xl bodies so its all new to me
> 
> and a side to bodybuilding im totally unsure about so ill be putting full faith in my prep guy
> 
> lil worried with food side of things as usually on a sat i work 15 hours with a break in 2 jobs trying to think of ways around it think tins of tuna and egg white shakes with evoo and a lil oats will be on the cards


A First Timer then, was a good turn out last year and looking at your pics you should shape up well mate.

If you have a good prep guy in your corner then listen to him and only him, too many people listen to loads of different advice and take only the bits they want hear and it always ends in dissapointment.

Food wise try and use supplements on your long work days for the convenience of use.


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks mate yea its only really a sat i wont be doing it a month out from the show though wanna get things right

def will be only listening to the one guy heard so many horror stories ppl coming in smooth or flat with crazy last minute ideas

im hoping ill do well was a huge class last year knowing my luck ill be up against some monsters who been training 15 years

but its all a building process so not gonna get disheartened but as any true sportsmen im only going to win im totally focused


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> A First Timer then, was a good turn out last year and looking at your pics you should shape up well mate.
> 
> If you have a good prep guy in your corner then listen to him and only him, too many people listen to loads of different advice and take only the bits they want hear and it always ends in dissapointment.
> 
> Food wise try and use supplements on your long work days for the convenience of use.


Thats very good advice off XL, looking nice and big mate, should bring a good package if you get in condition.


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks silver back not quiet the mass monster as yourself

i remb seeing ur transformation a few years back unreal so much mass and thickness unreal im glad i wont have to stand next to you on stage yet

wish i started training alot younger now and done some junior shows nevermind cant complain and can only look to improve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about that you have built some nice mass there, i didn't compete until i was 38 so theres no rush. Just give it 100% and im sure with your size you will do very well in the first timers. The first one is an eye opener but you'll get the bug then!


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

thats the only reason im doing a show i need a rebound and to get the crap off as iv never done it before

so i thought if im gonna put the work in might aswell step on stage with it too


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

crapy day day woke it feeling rough didnt sleep to good with the weather

got my oats eggs olive oil and fruit juice down me for breaky

then had turkey breast sandwich with a tin of tuna and some grapefruit

took my pre work tabs by the time i got to the gym i spewed them back up feeling like crap

i still managed 75kg a side on incline smith machine pressing machine after warming up with some flys on cross overs

went up to full stack on pec deck

then 2 and a half plates on incline smith bench press and the same decline

was gonna finish off with some tris but elbows playing up with tennis elbow hence the use of machines

had my pre work out shake and a bananna

followed by steak rice and veg

then i done a big ham and mushroom omlette had a pack of snack a jacks with it

jacket potato chicken, scampi and veg for tea

then a shake with 30g oats, banana,evoo, 6 egg whites

cottage cheese then

and i got another 2 shakes to get through the night

i no my diet aint the best but i feel like crap a sec so just getting by on what i can for the next few days before i introduce more solid meals again

back tomorrow so wish me luck


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

How are you getting on mate?


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

im 13 weeks out tomoz

been ill last 3 days doing too much lack of usual carbs extra cardio

still running sust and equipose with var

will be changing to hardners at 12 weeks

not taking any clen atm

starting 1 t3 a day as of mon

and some natural fat burners

foods going well no cravings see how it goes i guess

currently doing 1 hour fasted cardio and 20-30 mins after weights

finding it hard getting the stuborn fat off


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

good luck mate see you at the finals


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

what you mean the finals mate

also forgot to add adding ansamone in 4iu a day as of mon

my big let down is getting my water intake in and women lol

cracking down now tunnel vision


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

just weighed this morning for 1st time in 2 weeks last time i weighed i was 17.2

im now 17.7 arghhhh

im hoping its water weight from the sust as previous weeks i was missing my jabs


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

happy with my legs coming on didnt train them for 3 years prior to xmas

thought they were gonna cause me to pull out

feeling wrecked today had a massive cheat meal yesterday slept all the way through the wales game

back asleep by 10ish woke at 8.30 done 1hour cardio

had breaky

cant wait for the gas man to leave so i can get my head back down gonna train late today usually train at 1.30 but ill go about half 3 after a rest and some more food

started my ansamone last night to 4iu a day

along with 1 t3 to speed up the metabolism


----------



## biglloydy1981 (Feb 8, 2012)

r u gonna start stacking clen with the t3 soon?? or r u gonna add it 4-6weeks before comp?? also add sum arimedex to hold off the water weight


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

im taking tamoxies at the evening now

clen will start at 9 weeks out i no that cos of how long they stay active

arimedex maybe same time im not sure would have to ask my prep guy

looking forward to starting the hardners next week

not really a fan of bulkers on or off season


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

12 weeks out now condition coming through a lil

prab and primo going in as of next week cutting back test

gonna throw in 2 deplete days a week too

keep cardio hour fasted, 30mins post workout

will get some1 to take some pics for me in the next few weeks prob at 10 weeks now

and no cheat me for another 3 weeks ahhhh


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

this was sat 9 weeks out

crap journal i no

but a few weeks ago i set up my own secuirty company and its taken off real well

i been in meetings daily, seeing acountants, bank managers etc alongside working 6 nights and 1-2 days a week

so its been pretty hectic

some days i havent had the time to do the things i want with food and training but im trying my best to keep it all up


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

3 weeks out


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

3 weeks out


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking awesome mate brilliant transformation, you will do very well imo


----------



## glanzav1 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks mate roll on next sat been a long ass road now

looking forward to chilling out and eating more and got a hols booked on the 16th so cant bloody wait


----------

